

I'm not as smart as I thought I was - chunky1994
http://www.reddit.com/r/confession/comments/nxdzz/im_not_as_smart_as_i_thought_i_was/

======
chunky1994
The third comment is particularly insightful.

------
micheljansen
wasn't this submitted yesterday or the day before yesterday, yet in a
different form? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3427762>

